# Mech to Electronic tube converter.



## Johnny2Puffs (13/10/13)

Most people I know have mechanical e cigs and are openly jealous when they see my VV and VW cigs.
So I was wondering if there is a converter available that transforms the mech to an electronic.
A fairly simple mod with the microprocessor, buttons and display built into a tube with a 510 male on one end and a 510 female on the other. Screws onto most bat tubes and you won't have to fork out all that money for a new electronic vv vw.
The whole electronic insert can be bought for $5 to $8 so I would imagine that they would go for around R120.00. Not much to pimp up your old mech bat tube.
Tried Googling it but can't find any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/10/13)

Well you can look at a kick. It will not give vv or vw functionality, but it will regulate the output, and protect from short circuits, and overloading the battery.
Look on skyblue vaping. Not sure if they have stock yet though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (13/10/13)

I did Crafty. Kick is the closest but not what I want. Alibaba can build it for you but you need to order stacks.
Skyblue aint got them. Eciggies do have a converter but it does not have a display.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (14/10/13)

Hi There, 

My kicks is in Transit from Hong Kong and should be at Customs by Wednesday, then it just depends on how long clearance will take most likely they will only be here Monday or Tuesday next week, this is my Kamry order so that is for my KTS's as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (14/10/13)

Are you getting the VV kicks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (14/10/13)

It is not the VV Kicks just the normal one They check for undercharge, short circuit, battery reverse, and temp. We will look at the VV Kicks a bit later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (14/10/13)

Ah ok cool thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

